# bp and our government



## johnroy08 (May 26, 2010)

i cant believe everyone isnt boiling mad over the oil spill. our government let it happen . we will ultimately pay for the cleanup.if every angler in the us caught every fish they could in the gulf for a year.. it wouldnt put a dent in what they killed in a day. limits? what limits .what is bps limit? oh yeah make sure you use circle hooks, you dont want to hurt the fish that are heading to a suffocating death.let our politicians know how you feel. if you dont care then you are part of the problem!


----------



## K80 (May 26, 2010)

So what do you wanna do?  Shut down all drilling in the Gulf?


----------



## stuart smith (May 26, 2010)

*Oil leak*



johnroy08 said:


> i cant believe everyone isnt boiling mad over the oil spill. our government let it happen . we will ultimately pay for the cleanup.if every angler in the us caught every fish they could in the gulf for a year.. it wouldnt put a dent in what they killed in a day. limits? what limits .what is bps limit? oh yeah make sure you use circle hooks, you dont want to hurt the fish that are heading to a suffocating death.let our politicians know how you feel. if you dont care then you are part of the problem!



I agree that people should be more concerned.The response from  BP is terrible.This is a tragic deal that could effect people and planet for a long time.If this oil gets caught in a certain current it will spread to all the oceans of the world,this will make even more people hate us.I will not use BP again,but that doesnt clean the Gulf.This is another example of money,power,and greed.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 26, 2010)

johnroy08 said:


> let our politicians know how you feel. if you dont care then you are part of the problem!



LOL @ thinking this will make any difference.


----------



## whchunter (May 26, 2010)

*Nothing*

We have already heard about the conflictive issues with our government officials having contacts with BP as well as kick backs to the inspectors. I'm sure we will hear more. It all goes back to accountability which our elected officials don't know the meaning of. I'm afraid we are past the point of being able to take back control and therfore we are at their mercy. 

Currents??? How about the effects of a Hurricane or two?


----------



## Slayer (May 26, 2010)

it is a very serious issue...but I hate to see all of the Government and big oil company bashing....the "government is not equipped nor does it have ANY expertise with regards to deep water drilling, what it does have the ability to do (and in a grand manner) is repond to the enviormental impacts.....Bash BP if you want, but if this issue would happen to any other company involved with deep water drilling, you can bet some of the first calls made would be to these same people with BP that some people are so critical of...they are the best at what they do.....

also remember,

its been 41 years since the last off-shore deep water drilling accident that included a major leak and impact to the mainland,,,,that seems to be a dang good record to me(even though it stinks for the gulf coast).....

to put i wee bit more perspective on it,,,how many years was it between the loss of both of the space shuttles?????.....

It might be best if we let those that are leaders in the industry try and fix/ stop the leak and then worry about setting up contingency plans for WHEN THIS DOES HAPPEN AGAIN.....

just my take on it....


----------



## pottydoc (May 26, 2010)

Slayer said:


> it is a very serious issue...but I hate to see all of the Government and big oil company bashing....the "government is not equipped nor does it have ANY expertise with regards to deep water drilling, what it does have the ability to do (and in a grand manner) is repond to the enviormental impacts.....Bash BP if you want, but if this issue would happen to any other company involved with deep water drilling, you can bet some of the first calls made would be to these same people with BP that some people are so critical of...they are the best at what they do.....
> 
> also remember,
> 
> ...



Nice to see that someone can keep thinking rationally about the spill. Our government has no clue how to stop the flow of oil. 
To the guy who posted third, please tell us which "certain currents" you're refering to, as far as the oil contaminating all the oceans in the world. so far it hasn't even made it out of the GOM, or even to the Gulf shores of Florida, much less the Keys or South/Southeast Florida, in spite of what the doomsday "scientists" predicted. 
How many of you guys were against drilling a little over a month ago? Any of ya'll driving hybrids? Driving fullsize p/u trucks that you really have no need for? Fishing exclusivly out of yaks or sailboats? 
I got friends that are being personaly effected by this spill right now. But that doesn't mean I'm going to start calling for an end to offshore drilling, or the US Gov seizing an international company (that ain't gonna happen folks), or even worse, putting obammer in charge of stopping the leak, and the clean up. Yeah, we got a disaster going on, but the best people in the world to stop it are working 24/7 on it. Getting "boiling mad" ain't gonna help anything.


----------



## Buck Nasty (May 26, 2010)

Live feed of them tryin to stop the flow....

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/37358255#37358255


----------



## grouper throat (May 26, 2010)

pottydoc said:


> Nice to see that someone can keep thinking rationally about the spill. Our government has no clue how to stop the flow of oil.
> To the guy who posted third, please tell us which "certain currents" you're refering to, as far as the oil contaminating all the oceans in the world. so far it hasn't even made it out of the GOM, or even to the Gulf shores of Florida, much less the Keys or South/Southeast Florida, in spite of what the doomsday "scientists" predicted.
> How many of you guys were against drilling a little over a month ago? Any of ya'll driving hybrids? Driving fullsize p/u trucks that you really have no need for? Fishing exclusivly out of yaks or sailboats?
> I got friends that are being personaly effected by this spill right now. But that doesn't mean I'm going to start calling for an end to offshore drilling, or the US Gov seizing an international company (that ain't gonna happen folks), or even worse, putting obammer in charge of stopping the leak, and the clean up. Yeah, we got a disaster going on, but the best people in the world to stop it are working 24/7 on it. Getting "boiling mad" ain't gonna help anything.



Exactly. I will personally be affected soon (I'm sure). I live near and fish/spearfish in the gulf nearly every weekend during the spring and summer. I also run  two gas-guzzling boats and we drive big trucks and SUVs so I know I'm part of the problem- not solution. Unless you're nearly oil-independent you have no reason to get mad IMHO.

The guys who know the most about fixing this mess are working on it. There's no reason to get mad.


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2010)

*Interesting read*

Here is an interesting article and how Shell cleaned this up:

Former Shell Oil Chief, Engineer: Supertankers Could Save the Gulf, So Why Won't BP Listen? 
BY Ariel SchwartzThu May 13, 2010 
John Hofmeister and Nick Pozzi tell Fast Company how a possible solution to the Gulf Oil spill is sitting under BP's nose. 



Underwater robots, containment domes, top hats, hot taps, junk shots ... the potential fixes to the Gulf Oil Spill sound like they come straight from a cringeworthy disaster flick (or a PR think tank). But what if the solution is right under our noses? What if it's already sitting in the Gulf? John Hofmeister, the former president of Shell Oil, and Nick Pozzi, a former pipeline engineering and operations project manager for Saudi Aramco, think it might be. 

According to Hofmeister, oil supertankers could be used to suck up massive amounts of oil--possibly millions of barrels at a time.

In an interview with FastCompany.com, Hofmeister explained that a little-known Saudi oil spill from an offshore platform in the early 1990s dumped more crude into the sea than any spill in U.S. history (think hundreds of millions of gallons). But the government and local press kept it quiet. And that's why one of the big fixes in the Saudi oil spill--the oil-skimming supertanker--hasn't been publicized. 

"[They] figured out how to deploy supertankers that had the ability to both intake and discharge liquids in vast quantities with huge pumps," Hofmeister explained. "The supertankers could simply suck in seawater and oil simultaneously--they can hold millions of barrels--and when full, they could discharge oil at a port into tanks where they could separate oil from water. The idea is novel in that you can get massive of oil amounts quickly." Once the supertankers make it to to the port, water can be treated and discharged, and oil can either be used or destroyed. 

Pozzi saw the technique used in the Middle East, where it recovered 85% of the oil from the Saudi spill. And he thinks it could work in the Gulf of Mexico. "The only downside is that you tie up oil tankers. That's why we think that BP won't listen to us. They don't want to spend that extra money."

After learning about the supertanker technique a few weeks ago, Hofmeister decided to bring it to the government's attention. "I've been trying to connect engineers with decision-makers at the Coast Guard and in the interior department," he said. 

Pozzi and his business partner Jon King have also tried to contact officials, with no luck. "I called the President of BP, got his secretary and then got a call from a lady inside the building we were standing outside of. We never really heard back from her. Nick also knew some people and got one of the men in charge of the spill. He threatened to sue Nick for not going through channels," King said. 

But even if BP and the government both approve the technique, it will take a while before it can be implemented. "A lot of these supertankers are sitting on the ocean full of oil. How do you get them empty? It may take some time to organize," Hofmeister explained. And, of course, organizers will have to make sure that the supertankers don't crash into each other. All the more reason to get started now.

BP would be wise to listen to Pozzi, who has 40 years of experience in the oil and gas industry. "It's what you can't see that's going to hurt you for years to come. What you see now is just the tip of the iceberg," he said.

Hofmeister, however, has confidence in the oil spill cleanup effort. "There are 13,000 people organized and engaged at cleaning up this spill. It's kind of remarkable to put that kind of task force together in this kind of time frame," he said. "I think there are very smart people managing this process."

Speaking of that process, BP's latest video as been released, and it shows the failed attempt to lower the cofferdam over the gushing well. Remember, this thing is 98 tons and 40 feet tall. Puts that spewing pipe in perspective.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 26, 2010)

johnroy08 said:


> i cant believe everyone isnt boiling mad over the oil spill. our government let it happen . we will ultimately pay for the cleanup.if every angler in the us caught every fish they could in the gulf for a year.. it wouldnt put a dent in what they killed in a day. limits? what limits .what is bps limit? oh yeah make sure you use circle hooks, you dont want to hurt the fish that are heading to a suffocating death.let our politicians know how you feel. if you dont care then you are part of the problem!



You are exactly right!

Glad you have stopped driving and disconected your house from the power grid! We need some more folks to join in this boycott!!!


----------



## stuart smith (May 26, 2010)

*Oil leak*



pottydoc said:


> Nice to see that someone can keep thinking rationally about the spill. Our government has no clue how to stop the flow of oil.
> To the guy who posted third, please tell us which "certain currents" you're refering to, as far as the oil contaminating all the oceans in the world. so far it hasn't even made it out of the GOM, or even to the Gulf shores of Florida, much less the Keys or South/Southeast Florida, in spite of what the doomsday "scientists" predicted.
> How many of you guys were against drilling a little over a month ago? Any of ya'll driving hybrids? Driving fullsize p/u trucks that you really have no need for? Fishing exclusivly out of yaks or sailboats?
> I got friends that are being personaly effected by this spill right now. But that doesn't mean I'm going to start calling for an end to offshore drilling, or the US Gov seizing an international company (that ain't gonna happen folks), or even worse, putting obammer in charge of stopping the leak, and the clean up. Yeah, we got a disaster going on, but the best people in the world to stop it are working 24/7 on it. Getting "boiling mad" ain't gonna help anything.


No I don't drive a Hybrid and no I am not against offshore drilling.It seems to be a slow approach to this disaster and finger pointing as always.I certainly dont have the fix but BP should!!Maybe the fix comes  soon I hope so.All oceans are connected,a map will show anyone that,thus if it continues for an even longer time,I see it effecting lots of water.I will continue to to pray about it and buy HESS fuel.


----------



## seaweaver (May 26, 2010)

Ixtoc1...........


Response from BP????
Flip....seems they have been working their buts off...

Perhaps the Chris Mathews approach...Hang them?

Super tankers? the idea may work...w heavy crude. but this stuff is stratified throughout the column.

Face book is full of exasperated people attaching themselves to the latest bandwagon w/ little perspective.


planes crash everyday....wez still flying....


WHAT IS MISSING...IS WHY the heck are they drilling so far out?
Environmental wackos...CCA will be along soon...Riverkeepers....

I tell the ELF types..."If you just let them drill on the hill...when there is a blow out ...Dick Cheney could just park his truck over the hole..."

oooo dey love dat.


cw

cw


----------



## GONoob (May 26, 2010)

I'm just surprised there arnt many high tech options to clean this up. At this rate there goes my summer in the Gulf


----------



## kyhunter (May 28, 2010)

I'm done with BP.  They are destroying US waters therefore I will do NOTHING to support their business in the US.  I am only one person so hopefully more people will show some character and drive to the next station to fill up.  

As for our Government what a joke.  Obama is loving this that is why he has had such little involvment.  The more impact this spill has the more support he will get to ban offshore drilling.


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (May 29, 2010)

> I'm done with BP. They are destroying US waters therefore I will do NOTHING to support their business in the US. I am only one person so hopefully more people will show some character and drive to the next station to fill up.



If folks start bypassing BP Branded gas stations, you're doing nothing but hurting a local business person.  BP got out of the c-store business in GA and most other states too I believe a while back.  Those are all owned by some small to medium size business who still carries the BP Brand, a lot with only one location.  BP could care less, there's a reason they got out of the c-store business.

I agree with you on the second part of your post!


----------



## kyhunter (May 29, 2010)

BLACKJACKMTMAN said:


> If folks start bypassing BP Branded gas stations, you're doing nothing but hurting a local business person.  BP got out of the c-store business in GA and most other states too I believe a while back.  Those are all owned by some small to medium size business who still carries the BP Brand, a lot with only one location.  BP could care less, there's a reason they got out of the c-store business.
> 
> I agree with you on the second part of your post!



If your right then I would change the brand of my gas station.  Who do the BP gas stations buy there fuel from then?


----------



## Bryannecker (May 29, 2010)

Gentlemen,

You have two choices in this matter from an economic standpoint.

First, you can support BP and buy, baby, buy, so that they make the profits to pay for this mess. OR

Second, you can boycott them and pay for it with our tax money.
That way you get no benefit.

If we support them then we do get their gas/diesel for our vehicles.
The choice seems simple to me.

But then, I do tend to have a simple mind!!!


----------



## kyhunter (May 29, 2010)

Bryannecker said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> You have two choices in this matter from an economic standpoint.
> 
> ...



I agree with your theory but there is no way of knowing if it is correct without seeing their books.  Chances are they have enough to pay for several spills.  I'd rather them not have the opportunity to have another spill (in a perfect world).


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (May 29, 2010)

> If your right then I would change the brand of my gas station. Who do the BP gas stations buy there fuel from then?



Not that easy to break contracts etc, and expensive to do which makes it not feasible for many small businesses in today's ecomomic climate. Far more complicated than just putting up a new sign. A boycott of BP branded gas stations will punish someone who had nothing to do with the spill far more than any minute impact BP would ever feel from it.

They're supposed to get their fuel from a BP supplier, the fuel in the tanks at the store is supposed to be that brand it says on the sign.  The Quik Trips/RaceTracs of the world spot but whatever is cheaper.  Might be BP gas at those too?  But go to a terminal and watch how many trucks with every name under the sun pull up to the same loading racks and head right back out on the road to a store. The world wide megacompany BP will not care if a few gas stations or chains for that matter stop purchasing their supply from them.   Mr. Patel or Mr. Smith that owns one station, who make pennies on the dollar from gas anyhow, will miss the beer, lottery, and other inside sales.


----------



## kyhunter (May 29, 2010)

BLACKJACKMTMAN said:


> Not that easy to break contracts etc, and expensive to do which makes it not feasible for many small businesses in today's ecomomic climate. Far more complicated than just putting up a new sign. A boycott of BP branded gas stations will punish someone who had nothing to do with the spill far more than any minute impact BP would ever feel from it.
> 
> They're supposed to get their fuel from a BP supplier, the fuel in the tanks at the store is supposed to be that brand it says on the sign.  The Quik Trips/RaceTracs of the world spot but whatever is cheaper.  Might be BP gas at those too?  But go to a terminal and watch how many trucks with every name under the sun pull up to the same loading racks and head right back out on the road to a store. The world wide megacompany BP will not care if a few gas stations or chains for that matter stop purchasing their supply from them.   Mr. Patel or Mr. Smith that owns one station, who make pennies on the dollar from gas anyhow, will miss the beer, lottery, and other inside sales.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## denglish (Jun 8, 2010)

This problem starts with the government, not BP.  If BP and other oil companies wasn't required to drill a mile deep in the ocean floor and could do this on land or closer inland in shallower waters, if and when something like this happened the fix would be quite easier.  So really it all starts and ends with our elected officials.


----------

